# Help Were New!!! Spacing between names and numbers



## montyssports (Aug 20, 2006)

Help!

I have a hundred shirt order and me and my husband are having a discussion on how far apart the spacing should be between the name and number on the back of the shirts....

P.S.... it is our first order and we do not want to mess up!

Thanks !!!!!



We have two inch letters for the names and eight inch for the numbers.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

Dont stress over it. Its not that big a deal. I would make it about an inch, but the reality is that the only person who will notice is you.


----------



## montyssports (Aug 20, 2006)

That was the only thing me and my husband agreed on. How far down from the collar to the name. I say four inches and he thinks three inches??? Does it matter???

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

As far as the spacing from the collar to where the top of the name starts, I don't think the difference between an inch will matter that much to the end customer.

If you have an extra shirt, then lining it up and eyeballing the measurement will give you a good idea of what looks "right". You might come up with your own "standard" placement that way 

The space between the name at the top and the number might be a bit trickier. I haven't read any guidelines as to how far those two should be spaced from each other.

One inch sounds a bit small, but I think by laying out the transfers on the actual shirt, it would be easier to see what "looks right". Could be that one inch looks fine in person, but in my head it *seems* small


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

An inch may be a bit small. I usually just do this stuff by eye. My point was dont stress over this, becuase youre customer will not notice minor variations, or if the numbers are slightly too close together.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

are these pre cut letters or one your doing yourself? Pre made like from transfer Express is you place the letters side by side. They are designed to fit that way. Print something on your computer like with MS word in the same type format and size and use that as your guide. LOUIS or L O U I S


----------

